# Mini Chameleons - Smallest Reptile?



## Josh (Feb 17, 2012)

http://news.discovery.com/animals/mini-chameleons-120215.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1

Look at these little guys! I love reading articles like this. Our earth is so diverse and there are still so many things we have yet to discover. It's all so exciting!


----------



## Reptile_fever (Feb 17, 2012)

There adorable i want a small colony of my own in a 20g....I seen them about two days ago very neet 7 thanks for sharing1!


----------



## roastedspleen (Feb 17, 2012)

wow thats cool, only it looks like a pain if someone were to actually try to keep them. they're so small that they look like they could get lost in the enclosure.


----------



## ilovelizards (Feb 17, 2012)

It would be fun to try to find something they could safely eat and the person beable to keep it in stock all the time without paying tons of money.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 17, 2012)

ilovelizards said:


> It would be fun to try to find something they could safely eat and the person beable to keep it in stock all the time without paying tons of money.



Flightless fruit flys and some species of spring tails that are very small. Cheap and easy to culture. I have a friend who has these Pygmy Leaf Chameleons. They are so dope! I'm waiting for her colonies eggs to hatch so I can have my own. I have a rimless 12" cube cage that I am going to set up with all mini orchids and have a Madagascar theme going on I can't wait!


----------



## Josh (Feb 17, 2012)

Compnerd7, that setup sounds awesome! You better share some photos of the construction process!


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 17, 2012)

Josh said:


> Compnerd7, that setup sounds awesome! You better share some photos of the construction process!



As soon as I am finished building my master planned Tegu / Bearded Dragon / entertainment center I will be on it! As soon as the eggs are hatched, I am going to let her raise them to a manageable size, but you can bet I will be all over those babies with my macro! 

If anyone gets a chance to watch* Life in Cold Blood* by* David Attenbourgh* ( my personal hero ) on the first DvD " *The Cold Blooded Truth* " it goes into some depth of him in Madagascar looking for the Pygmy Leaf Chameleons, it is " Quite Extraordinary! " haha. In fact, I would recommend that everyone watches the series it's pretty amazing!


----------



## larissalurid (Feb 18, 2012)

WOW! These are amazing. How adorable too! I wish I had my own little group of these.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Apr 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, but understandably, Madagascar has closed their boarders to the exporting of animals. This means that my friend who bred the Pygmy Leaf Chameleons will no longer be selling them to me. They will be held onto, and bred to others to help them boost CB population, which I think is good.

Tanzania has also closed their boarders to exporting as well. I was and still am in the market for female Electric Blue Geckos ( Lygodactylus williamsi ). Everyone I know is holding onto them, and in my area they are in high demand. If anyone hears or sees females being sold, please let me know.


----------

